

Bulletproof Coffee - OWaz
http://www.bulletproofexec.com/how-to-make-your-coffee-bulletproof-and-your-morning-too/

======
gregbarbosa
I'm not sure why this on Hacker News. This whole website has a "scammy" feel
to it.

~~~
webmaven
Apparently, a lot of SV area entrepreneurs swear by this stuff for maintaining
high levels of cognitive function during 60-hour/week death marches.

